

Webix Grid - 1 000 000 Rows and More - kelluvuus
http://webix.com/featured-blog-posts/webix-grid-1-000-000-rows-and-more/

======
jones1618
It looks good and seems fast. However, the UI is broken for 1M rows because
clicking the down arrow on the scroll bar causes the 6-row grid to jump 32
rows. In other words, you can't scroll to any arbitrary row. (Try to scroll to
see row 15, for instance.)

